# Getting Goat kids to drink own their own



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

I have two 14 week goat kids. They are weaned. I thought they were drinking enough water on their own, but they aren't. They won't hardly touch the water unless I bring it to them and set it in front of them. Leaving water for them to drink on their own, well they won't unless I personally offer it to them... I am frustrated! How do I get them to drink it own their own when they are thirsty or to get enough?

Oh and how much should they each be drinking in a day?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so they will drink out of a bucket but only if you are standing there? hmm interesting. 

Can you try making it sweet - with like a little molasses. And dotn offer it to them but leave it out where they tend to hang out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

some are just picky...they want cold fresh water...add a frozen water bottle to the bucket..might be fun for them and encourage drinking more..


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

*StaceyRosado*, I can try that... how much molasses to a gallon of water?

happybleats, that sounds interesting, couldn't hurt to give it a try...

In the meantime, how much water is realistic for a 14 week Toggenburg mix goat to drink a day?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats a good question lol..Im not sure..I would think they would need at least a pint or two..we have automatic water dishes..but in the kids pen we have a fill it your self one lol..it holds 1 1/2 gallons and two kids drink it mostly dry each day...they are 3 and 4 months old..


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

I have no water in the barn so I was filling a mini feeder (holds a little over one gallon) with water and refreshed it at least every day, sometimes 3 times a day. But they quite drinking it. I was getting worried because I would go to change the water and either they hadn't touched it or they had just barely touched it. They used to get excited when I would fill it, now they just sniff it and don't want it. My doe got really sick from not drinking and so I tried everything and the only thing that would work was if I stood there and gave it fresh three times a day. But even the wether won't drink much either. Right now I give them 2 to 3 quarts (both drink together), three times a day and they will drink every drop as long as I bring it to them, set it on the floor, and don't leave till they are done.

I think partly it is because I weaned them from the bottle to a feeder dish at 3 weeks, so I gave them milk 3 times a day in the feeders, but I sat it on the ground to have them drink it and watched them till they were done. I can't leave water on the floor for them, they would knock it over, poo in it or just generally get it filthy. I have the feeder hooked to the wall with a 2x4. It's easy to lift and clean and the goats don't soil it. I have it high enough they need to step on a block to reach it. This isn't the problem. They do that well. I feed their hay in a similar manner only with a hay box, but they still have to step up to get to it.

I like the idea of trying the frozen water bottle... I will get one in the freezer tonight and try it tomorrow.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like you need to give in and just leave the water in the bucket on the floor till they are good with drinking the water on their own. 

I leave buckets on the ground (2 gallon buckets) and they get dirt in them yes, I just clean them out twice a day when feeding.


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

No harm in trying Stacy... At this point I am willing to try almost anything!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Are they on lush green pasture and/or browse? Some days my whole herd barely drinks any water out of their buckets of fresh clean water when they are out eating a lot of new pasture. This includes lactating does that you know need a lot of H2O.


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

Hum, yes they are on pasture and I bring them limbs with lost of leaves... but I am sure they were not getting enough to drink. Their urine was dark, but it is light again now. The pasture is far from lush... it has mostly gone to seed.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

smwon said:


> Hum, yes they are on pasture and I bring them limbs with lost of leaves... but I am sure they were not getting enough to drink. Their urine was dark, but it is light again now. The pasture is far from lush... it has mostly gone to seed.


You know them best. I think it's safe to say they need less water in a situation like that though. I'd serve the water the way they like you to serve it until they outgrow it.


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Tenacross, I was thinking they would outgrow it also, but my husband is feeling like they will always want me to bring it to them. I think they are still babies and they want assurance that "Mom" is still around... maybe.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I grafted two bottle babies on to a doe and for a week they wouldn't nurse until they saw me. They'd scream at me like "where the heck have you been"? And then start nursing like crazy. The doe totally believed they were her babies, so she'd just be standing there like a statue for them.


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

That's exactly how these two acts! How long did it take them to get over it?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

smwon said:


> Thanks Tenacross, I was thinking they would outgrow it also, but my husband is feeling like they will always want me to bring it to them. I think they are still babies and they want assurance that "Mom" is still around... maybe.


I doubt it, water is vital for survival. I have the neediest bottle baby that ever lived, I think, and she doesn't wait for me to show up to drink. Your guys are getting enough from a source other than the water bucket/tub.


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

smwon said:


> Thanks Tenacross, I was thinking they would outgrow it also, but my husband is feeling like they will always want me to bring it to them. I think they are still babies and they want assurance that "Mom" is still around... maybe.





GoatCrazy said:


> I doubt it, water is vital for survival. I have the neediest bottle baby that ever lived, I think, and she doesn't wait for me to show up to drink. Your guys are getting enough from a source other than the water bucket/tub.


Yes you would think so and I would agree about that with my wether, not so much with my doe. But I do hope their natural thirst will entice them to drink what they need. I sometimes take them down to the river and the wether will drink, but the doe won't drink it. They also usually prefer their water warm, especially in the morning.

I think when their urine turns a very dark color and then clears up when I offer them water, they are not drinking enough on their own.

Apparently none here have run into this problem, except maybe Tenacross. What I am going to do is continue offering them water as I have been, but also leave some on the ground and see if they drink it on their own. I am sure they will outgrow the need for me to bring it to them in time and will drink what is in the dish when I am not around.


----------



## smwon (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpful suggestions! I was very worried, but I feel a little better now...


----------

